# retiring to Costa Del Sol



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi , can anyone give me some advice please ? My husband and myself are going to rent a property in Costa Del Sol for 1 year to see if we want to settle permanently. My husband is 65 so will be entitiled to health care , however I am 56 and will not be working. Will I be eligible for health care through my husband or do I need to get private health insurance. I would be grateful for clarity re this as I have read numerous different things on the subject:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

ellieg said:


> Hi , can anyone give me some advice please ? My husband and myself are going to rent a property in Costa Del Sol for 1 year to see if we want to settle permanently. My husband is 65 so will be entitiled to health care , however I am 56 and will not be working. Will I be eligible for health care through my husband or do I need to get private health insurance. I would be grateful for clarity re this as I have read numerous different things on the subject:


Hello and welcome
Yes, you will be eligible because of your husband. Your husband could be 65 and you a 30 year old, but you'd still be entitled. Contact the DHSS or what ever it's called now in Newcastle upon Tyne and they will send you all the required information


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ellieg said:


> Hi , can anyone give me some advice please ? My husband and myself are going to rent a property in Costa Del Sol for 1 year to see if we want to settle permanently. My husband is 65 so will be entitiled to health care , however I am 56 and will not be working. Will I be eligible for health care through my husband or do I need to get private health insurance. I would be grateful for clarity re this as I have read numerous different things on the subject:


:welcome:

your husband will be eligible for healthcare if he gets his state pension - & so will you as his dependant

ask the Overseas Healthcare team at the DWP about S1s for you both

there is talk that this all about to change in the next year or so, so maybe leave it until just before you come over to be sure


----------



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

Aron said:


> Hello and welcome
> Yes, you will be eligible because of your husband. Your husband could be 65 and you a 30 year old, but you'd still be entitled. Contact the DHSS or what ever it's called now in Newcastle upon Tyne and they will send you all the required information


thankyou for that is very useful


----------



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

ellieg said:


> thankyou for that is very useful


many thanks for your advice


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

To contact the DWP - Department of Work and Pensions (overseas department), the e-mail address is:
[email protected]


----------



## ellieg (Jun 10, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> To contact the DWP - Department of Work and Pensions (overseas department), the e-mail address is:
> [email protected]


many thanks for that , much appreciated


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

However, once you get the state pension, remember to apply for a medical card in your own right;if your husband dies you would lose your entitlement .


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

extranjero said:


> However, once you get the state pension, remember to apply for a medical card in your own right;if your husband dies you would lose your entitlement .


If she was entitled to a widow's pension, her entitlement would continue.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

anles said:


> If she was entitled to a widow's pension, her entitlement would continue.


I am merely stating what the DWP told me when I enquired.


----------

